# 2001 VW Polo Gti



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

So today was the day for the big clean!

Car was pretty clean before hand so no need for any pics of this.

Some of the products used










Car was snowfoamed first, then started with a 2BM wash










Car was then attacked with tardis










Picked up a bit on the bottom of the doors










Iron-X next (it absolutely stinks!)










Followed by sonus clay getting the bits i missed.










Car was rewashed and dryed using ultra plush drying towels



















A coat of SRP applied then buffed off (need to learn how to machine polish!)










Poorboys blackhole glaze next and buffed off using dodo juice fantastic fur cloths










Getting there.......










Plastics dressed with "black wow"










Finished off with 2 coats of autoglym HD wax



















Wheels were only sealed recently so just cleaned when washing. Tyres dressed with Megs endurance gel. Windows also recently sealed with g-techniq G3

Interior hoovered and plastics dressed with poorboys NL dressing.

Final pictures :thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

The little gti is looking really well mate.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks good AG HD wax is the best I think. Good job


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your gti really looks nice, never seen one like it, that will turn alot heads on the road.

You product combo, works great on that colour, the car donlt even look 51 in reg, will put alot of new cars to shame no doubt.

Mate did you buy your pump sprayers from, i am after some at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Cracking job mate - Love the front grill.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Your gti really looks nice, never seen one like it, that will turn alot heads on the road.
> 
> You product combo, works great on that colour, the car donlt even look 51 in reg, will put alot of new cars to shame no doubt.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot dude. 2 for £10 at B&Q.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Cracking looking wee Polo, good work :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stunning mate


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Lovely looking car mate and a good product combo i love the wheels on it looks very smart


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice always like the VW's. Love the wheels and i never thought id say it about any car but that steering wheels looks the danglers.

Elliott.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for reply back for the sprayers they look decent in my eyes, i need to get some for myself soon.

Have a great day, thanks for replying once again.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there matey, looks nice and tidy.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great, fantastic little car.


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Very nice, though I think the steering wheel is just too small, looks comical.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Spot on mate , great finish :thumb:


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Very smart looking little car. I fancied one of these after I sold my 106 but went for a Leon FR diesel instead.

Tastefully modified too. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic...great job..


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work, I really like it!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

chris3boro said:


> Very nice, though I think the steering wheel is just too small, looks comical.


Thanks, yeah i didn't realise how small it was until i fitted it. Love it now though. :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

sexy stuff dude,looks super


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'v seen this thread before, still impresses me now, great car and products used.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow bit of a thread dig up :lol:
Sitting sweet mate :thumb: just realised who you are from edition i think! 
Need to get something up on here of my loop


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I'v seen this thread before, still impresses me now, great car and products used.


Thanks chap. Sold her in October.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Wow bit of a thread dig up :lol:
> Sitting sweet mate :thumb: just realised who you are from edition i think!
> Need to get something up on here of my loop


Yeah I linked this thread in a recent one.

Yeah I'm on edition same username etc.

And yes you do, seen a few pics of it, can't wait till you cover it in all your new goodies.


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking great. Quite a rare thing a gti in that shape..


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great little car the wife bought hers new in 2001 Silver 3 door she still has it and its done 43K now.... 

Where did you get the rim's from and what make are they? She has the split rim BBS on hers but they are in a bad state now...

Lookin good by the way.........:thumb:


----------



## security sue (Dec 29, 2011)

Your car looks absolutely stunning! ....want to do mine! lol


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

security sue said:


> Your car looks absolutely stunning! ....want to do mine! lol


Thanks, and yes if your local to devon :buffer:



123quackers said:


> Great little car the wife bought hers new in 2001 Silver 3 door she still has it and its done 43K now....
> 
> Where did you get the rim's from and what make are they? She has the split rim BBS on hers but they are in a bad state now...
> 
> Lookin good by the way.........:thumb:


Oh wow, cant be many left with that kind of millage on them.

I got the wheels locally 2nd hand from a friend.

They are Ronal LS 15's. Can still get them new.

http://www.rimstyle.com/alloywheels/selection/?car_model_id=13180;wheel=ronal_ls_ss


----------



## AGray (Nov 14, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

thats stunning.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Godderz23 said:


> Yeah I linked this thread in a recent one.
> 
> Yeah I'm on edition same username etc.
> 
> And yes you do, seen a few pics of it, can't wait till you cover it in all your new goodies.


Had pleanty of covering just never taken pictures and a write up a fulldays detailing, will do in spring.

Got another batch today I've just uploaded in my thread


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

i know that polo im sure i do, think someone i know used to own that


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

great job looks stunning! where did you get the wash buckets from:thumb:


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Love it mate! Ronals work well on it!


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Love it mate! Ronals work well on it!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Godderz23 said:


> Thanks, and yes if your local to devon :buffer:
> 
> Oh wow, cant be many left with that kind of millage on them.
> 
> ...


No, I think 1 lady owner full history 43K is rare indeed...

Thanks for the link ,will have a look, wife has been on about the wheels for awhile, not sure to refurb or just replace an keep orignals for when she does finally or if ever wish to sell it.....:thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

looks great! Looks as if the Black Hole has done a fairly decent job of hiding those swirls...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Polo Gti and some nice gear , your car is looking great, cracking result


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

OngarGTI said:


> i know that polo im sure i do, think someone i know used to own that


Oh really, sold it recently, down in cornwall now.



noddy r32 said:


> great job looks stunning! where did you get the wash buckets from:thumb:


Thanks, there from eBay mate.


----------

